# suche notebook (ACER - ASPIRE 5740G oder SONY - VPC-EB 1M1E)



## ameise11 (31. März 2010)

hallo, 

ich habe da 2 laptops ausgesucht und kann mich nicht entscheiden.

ACER - ASPIRE 5740G-434G50MN 0210CZ (ATI5650)   700 € ( mediamarkt)
SONY - VPC-EB 1M1E 0310CZ 3BA                            700 €  (mediamarkt)

ist für meine cousine, sie sagt, dass ihr der sony besser gefällt,da er  keine fingerabdrücke hinterlässt auf der tastatur und auf dem laptop.
ich habe ihr gesagt ,dass der acer besser wäre weil er einnen i5 hat .

was sagt ihr dazu ?


http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2179941


----------



## DOTL (31. März 2010)

Hi,

achte bitte zukünftig darauf, dass du eine möglichst genaue Überschrift für deine Frage formulierst. 
Dass in einem Kaufberatungs-Forum für den Bereich Notebooks nach Notebooks gesucht wird, ist ansich ziemlich nachvollziehbar. Allerdings gibt es eine sehr breite Palatte an verschiedenen Modellen. Insofern dient eine treffendere Überschrift der Übersichtlichkeit und erleichtert anderen, deine Frage frühzeitiger aufzugreifen. Themen, welche unklar formuliert sind, werden i.d.R. nicht oder nur sehr spät aufgegriffen.
Ich habe mir deswegen erlaubt, deinen Titel etwas anzupassen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2010)

Das Sony ist auf jeden Fall insgesamt besser, es hat die deutlich bessere Grafikkarte. Wenn es wiederum auf Grafikleistung nicht so sehr ankommt, wäre das Acer natürlich etwas stärker. Aber der Unterschied ist nicht sooo groß: wenn einem dann Design und vlt. auch Austattung usw. beim Sony mehr zusagaen, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als der CPU-Unterschied - ob man nun zB ein Video in 30 statt 35-40 Min decodiert, ist dann ja sicher eher nebensächlich, wenn man bei dem Sony einfach das bessere Gefühl hat, oder? grad bei Frauen


----------



## ameise11 (3. April 2010)

aber beide haben doch dieselbe grafikkarte ATI 5650 , oder ??


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2010)

Also, bei geizhals hat das Acer Acer Aspire 5740G-434G50MN (LX.PMF02.202) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  nur eine 4570.

Das Sony aber eine 5650 Sony Vaio VPC-EB1M1E/WI weiss Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Oder steht bei MediaMarkt was anderes?


----------



## ameise11 (5. April 2010)

ja der acer hat auch einen 5650 , bei media markt.

wer ist denn dann besser ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2010)

Wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann wären die ca. gleichgut  Aber bist Du da ganz sicher? An sich hat grad Acer extra so kryptische lange Namenscodes, und wenn da nur ne kleinigkeit anders ist, heißt das direkt zB 43*6*G50MN statt 43*4*G50MN - das könnte also auch ein Fehler von MM sein ^^

Ansonsten hat das Acer ne etwas bessere CPU, und beim Sony is die graka manchmal leicht gebremst - dafür sind die Sony Qualitativ was besser. Es ist also schwer zu sagen, ICH würd den "schöneren" nehmen oder den, wo vlt. was für mich wichtiges besser ist, zB wenn Du gern Bluetooth haben willst, und das eine hat BT, das andere aber nicht.


----------

